# Snares,Cable Restraint



## Frank Boucher

Im new to trapping,and i was reading the laws here in missouri,its different for snares and cable restraint.Whats the difference?Ive never seen anything advertised as cable restraint,on the trap supply websites ive looked at,only snares.I think cable restraint catches alive,and you can set on land if you go to school and spend 25.00$ for a permit,Does anyone know?


----------



## price403

From what a trapping buddy of mine told me, a cable restraint is a non locking snare. I don't know what kind of relaxing lock you have to use in your area, but I can tell you that they are not a very humane way to trap. If you get an animal in one, it will continue to fight the restraint until you arrive to dispatch it. They don't kill the animal, but they do cause some swelling of the head and neck. It will make them harder to skin... If they are the only ones legal in your area, you might want to check them morning and evening. Just don't go too close to your sets or you will just add more human scent to the set area. Hope this helps.


----------



## Greenhunter

In Indiana you must use snares with what is called a "Deer stop". that is a piece of metal attached to the snare cable to stop it from closing completely in case a deer or livestock gets its leg caught in the snare it can wiggle free and escape. 
Coyotes on the other hand, get the snare around the neck and will kill themselves by pulling on the snare until they cut of their air. A "deer stop" will not leave a loose grip on the neck of a coyote.

I just caught a coyote in one of my snares this past weekend. He's dead.


----------



## price403

Snares do kill, and rather quickly. But, cable restraints do not. Those bunny hugging losers from PETA and other organizations of vegetarians and vegans have made many wildlife agencies ban snares in favor of cable restraints. Cable restraints are cruel and not the choice of any trapper who cares about the welfare of the animals they trap. As usual PETA has lied to people and made them think that these are more humane. What a load of CRAP! What do you say we all join forces and start a coalition for vegetable rights. POWER TO THE VEGGIES! No more cruel vegetable farming! It's murder! Plain and simple...


----------



## Greenhunter

I agree with you. If the coyote is small, then a cable stop may not kill quickly. I have seen some animals with a cut around the neck and they are still alive, waiting for me to arrive to dispatch them. Most are found dead though. If it were not for state law, I would not use a snare with a cable stop.


----------



## price403

I'm talking about the lock, not the deer stop. Those are required here in WV too. A relaxing lock makes the snare loosen up when the animal quits fighting or passes out from lack of blood to the brain. Hopes this helps...


----------



## Greenhunter

Gotcha! now we are on the same sheet of music. I agree with you on the cable locks.


----------



## Greenhunter

Hey I caught my second coyote in two weeks by funneling in the k-9's on the trail they travel on! This one was a 35-40 lbs female!!!! I have really improved my catches since I started making funnels toward the snare.


----------



## Snareman

Hello Frank,

"*Ive never seen anything advertised as cable restraint,on the trap supply websites ive looked at,only snares.*"

At http://search.yahoo.com I typed in Cable Restraints and on the front page, there is http://www.ProSnares.com having listings for cable restraints. As for the cable restraints and snares, there are distinct differences between the two.

One is their intention of use, how they are set, how the cable restraint is made and what components it's made from. Cable restraints originated in Wisconsin 5 years ago with intensive testing. A tool(snare) was being sought out that could "safely" hold an animal until the setter came back to check, yet also safely hold non-target catches...dogs being a major one. One overall methodology that helps cable restraints work, is the lack of entanglement they are allowed to be set in. Whenever an animal gets caught and tangles up, much more leverage is generated to the snare which helps significantly reduce the blood flow to the brain which ultimately can lead to death. Coyotes caught with CR's, were dispatched and sent to research labs for an "autopsy" and it showed signficantly less bruising to the pelt -vs- snares made from different components.

The CR's, ie, cable restraints, in Missouri are really really messed up. Did I mention the CR's in MO are messed up? The minimum diameter cable for a cable restraint should be 3/32" cable. It's larger size helps reduce possible chewouts. Since these CR's are designed not to dispatch the animal after the catch, they have all that time to chew the cable until they're free or twist out. If they were allowed to tangle, they could dispatch themselves and one could safely use smaller cables. However, in MO, the regulations allow the use of 5/64" cable and when you mix in trying to catch a coyote alive in a restraint of that size and he may be there all night and the next day, that's a recipe for a chew out... not to mention the bruising smaller diameter cables do when the animal can't dispatch. Also in MO, the use of smaller locks are allowed. This also lets the cable ride deeper into the pelt causing water head, ie, edema that causes all the excess water build up from the lymphtaic system shutting down reducing blood flow. Water head can be reduced or avoided by dispatching the animal fast with compression spring kill-type snares or allowing entanglement.

CR's first originally started out with a larger 1 1/4" wide reverse-bend washer lock. This lock rested flat against the animal's body and displaced a lot of force not letting the cable ride as deep. This is good for live catch, but a smaller lock is not.(if using a limit stop, then this changes the rules)

CR's were never intentially to be used outside of WI. Their safeness to let larger animals, like deer and timberwolves go by the multi-use of both a deer stop and 285lb. break-a-way made it this way. But 285lb break-a-ways have been failed many times by coyotes leaving nothing but a busted open snare for the snareman who set the restraint.

I can say more, but it's late, I'm tired and think that should be enough to adequately answer your questions. I don't know of any trappers that are fond of cable restraints, but sometimes you have to use the tools offered to you.

Snareman


----------



## Fossilman

I have a buddy in Montana that builds snares,and sells them,he is a third generation trapper and travels to different states to speak and show people how to snare or trap.
He could give anyone here some great advise,hell of a story teller too.
He's out of Roundup and his last name is Gregerson.."Gregerson Snare Company"
His Grandfather started trapping in the Crazy Mountains in the late 1800's....


----------



## adokken

I do not know for sure who is responsible for some of the goofy laws pertaining to snaring, but suspect some are dog owners, In ND we cannot snare until the 19th of November so most of the bird hunters are done. I prefer the snares with the 50# spring for additional killing power and with a kill pole or whatever for entanglement. you will rarely find a live coyote with that combination. We do have some sensible laws here now and its our responsibilty to use some common sense so we do not have some irate land owner or dog owner on our buts, I feel for you that have to use restraining snares as they are cruel, much worse then a leg hold which the antis are so much against. Incidently a dog will not fight a snare so you can always release them unharmed.


----------



## Greenhunter

Thats not always true, feral dogs that have been dumped out in the country and left to their own devices will fight a snare and kill themselves rather quickly too.
Domestic dogs (Pets) that are just allowed to roam in the day time and go home at days end will not fight a snare most of the time.


----------



## adokken

I have to admit that have not had any experience with feral dogs, so dogs that I have caught have been released. Years ago in the early 1950s while trapping on a Wild Life Refuge they were have a big problem with farm dogs running deer and I was requested to do some thing about it.
I found the trails they were using and set several snares and caught several dogs which were all alive and unhurt, A Refuge emplyee took care of the dogs.


----------



## Greenhunter

The problem is pretty bad in my area. Some people are breeding dogs for profit and when the litter doesn't look good or something is wrong they dump the litter on old county roads. Most die, but some survive and run wild. There are also some coy-dogs in the area as well, they look like coyotes in size and feature but have odd colors like being all black with a white tipped tail. These are from a litter of dogs that mated with coyotes. Nevertheless, I have K-9's running all over my farm, killing calves, fawns and raiding turkey nests. 
If I found a live dog in my snare with a collar on it, I would return it to the owner with a warning that if it's caught again on my farm, it's history.I think that is fair.


----------



## MountainCur

I may be getting into this conversation a little late, but after reading "all" the responses to the question about "CR" I think some should do a little study on why we have been allowed to use them in Missouri. Other than drowning snares I would have "never" used either type if they weren't the "tool" most suited for the job.....After completing the "class" on CRs by the Conservation Department (mandatory in this state) I have a different view of snare/restraint use and what's best I can now trap (use CR) on farms that had totally forbidden anyone to hunt/trap in the past.....So there is an up side to CR. Is it a humane way to trap [?] If it isn't then why do we use leg hold traps? :soapbox:


----------

